# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Tren Xtreme

## kaberle_15

Hey guys have any of you tried tren xtreme or any other American Cellular Labs products? I ran a search and didn't find too much, I'm looking for personal experience with the products. I'm not going to be taking any of it I just want to know if anyone here has and what they think about it.

----------


## drksun

Its actually a precursuer to dienolone, "Tren Xtreme, Xtreme Tren, etc." are not progestins (even though most people think so), Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione is the same as 19-Norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione and is a prohormone to dienolone. It's misconception that trenx is a precursor to trenbolone which is a real progestin, the body cant add the needed double bond to convert it to trenbolone. So i would associate it more with a DHT derived androgen.

----------


## kaberle_15

> Its actually a precursuer to dienolone, "Tren Xtreme, Xtreme Tren, etc." are not progestins (even though most people think so), Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione is the same as 19-Norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione and is a prohormone to dienolone. It's misconception that trenx is a precursor to trenbolone which is a real progestin, the body cant add the needed double bond to convert it to trenbolone. So i would associate it more with a DHT derived androgen.


That's great but I was asking for personal experience with it.

----------


## drksun

I know a handfull of people that just explode on the stuff, from people i have talked you it works very well, from what i've read online there's mixed opinions, the xtream tren is a good deal, a 4 week cycle for about $33, dosing is 30mg 3 times a day, i wouldn't go for more than 5 weeks and PCT with a SERM is a must, don't listen to the guys at supplement stores that what you to take an AI for pct.

----------


## Mbuffguy

good stuff if u can use the SSL tren 2 its better man i ganed 26 lbs

----------


## RickD

Sounds good. Mbuff, where do you get SSL tren 2 and what is it?
Do you have a site in mind for the tren x?

----------


## Mbuffguy

tren 2 is very low pro no site to get it select stores have it the one im the manager at has it other than that u gotta look .americell tren has 30mgs per pill tren 2 has 50 gms ways tronger

----------


## kaberle_15

> I know a handfull of people that just explode on the stuff, from people i have talked you it works very well, from what i've read online there's mixed opinions, the xtream tren is a good deal, a 4 week cycle for about $33, dosing is 30mg 3 times a day, i wouldn't go for more than 5 weeks and PCT with a SERM is a must, don't listen to the guys at supplement stores that what you to take an AI for pct.


Thanks for your help but I'm not actually looking to take the product myself I'm looking into doing business with the company that makes it.

----------


## MFT81

> Its actually a precursuer to dienolone, "Tren Xtreme, Xtreme Tren, etc." are not progestins (even though most people think so), Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione is the same as 19-Norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione and is a prohormone to dienolone. It's misconception that trenx is a precursor to trenbolone which is a real progestin, the body cant add the needed double bond to convert it to trenbolone. So i would associate it more with a DHT derived androgen.



Can we ellaborate on this a bit more. Youd think after 4+ years on this board id understand this but im lost.

So being a 19-nor that would be in the same family as say Deca or EQ??

Is it more androgenic or anabolic or both?? And in those gains are people using more for cutting or bulking?

sory for the dumb questions...

----------


## kevindasilva

i just started taking tren 2 hardcore it seems to be working so far

----------


## pepej90

i just recently bought tren 2 harcor, mass harcor, liver support, and estro all by ssl (synthetic science labs)
i will start my cycle with the tren 2 and later on stacking the mass. but to answer a few questions. It IS much stronger then all the other "trens" by other companies. 3 doses a day is more than enough and be sure to take with a serving of fat i.e cheese. it IS a prohormone but once enters your body it will become a steroid and you will fail a drug test if you were to take one. and as for cutting or bulking..its all depending on how you work out. it works with you, you work out light weight and cardio you will get cut, visa versa. I will be starting this as of next week and will post pictures weekly so u guys can see whether or not its worth it. and where you can buy it? if u have a max muscle nutrition store around thats a GREAT place i bought everything for only 180. and sorry for the long post just wanted to put it all out there

----------


## ClubberLangsUncle

I have tried it, gained a lot of water weight, then when I stoped, lost all water but cut up the abbs pretty good.

----------


## Cam09

> i just recently bought tren 2 harcor, mass harcor, liver support, and estro all by ssl (synthetic science labs)
> i will start my cycle with the tren 2 and later on stacking the mass. but to answer a few questions. It IS much stronger then all the other "trens" by other companies. 3 doses a day is more than enough and be sure to take with a serving of fat i.e cheese. it IS a prohormone but once enters your body it will become a steroid and you will fail a drug test if you were to take one. and as for cutting or bulking..its all depending on how you work out. it works with you, you work out light weight and cardio you will get cut, visa versa. I will be starting this as of next week and will post pictures weekly so u guys can see whether or not its worth it. and where you can buy it? if u have a max muscle nutrition store around thats a GREAT place i bought everything for only 180. and sorry for the long post just wanted to put it all out there


Any results so far on the tren 2 stack?

----------


## 99mustanggt

Where do you get this tren 2 stuff? I got tren extreme and it was pretty good, i liked the methyl v-test the most though.

----------


## pepej90

> Any results so far on the tren 2 stack?


it has been 2 and a half weeks and i must say this product is amazing. i have gained 8 lbs of pure muscle, and have a perfect 8 pack now. my bench max went from 235 to 275. i have never felt any anger or have had any side effects. and trust me i am not someone to hype up a product either but id HIGHLY reccomend this product.

----------


## pepej90

> Where do you get this tren 2 stuff? I got tren extreme and it was pretty good, i liked the methyl v-test the most though.


In a store called Max Muscle Nutrition

----------


## wakeskate22

if its in the store.. why wouldn't it be online? what about this stuff.. Extreme Labs Methyl-Tren Depot XT.. 

Serving Size3Capsules(400mg) 

Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione 50mg 
7 Dihydroxybergamottin (DHB) 150mg 
19-Hydroxy-99[Pha-Methyl 4,20 Dione 75mg 
19-Norandrosta 4, 9 Diene 3, 17 Dione 75mg 
Magnesium 20mg 
Zinc 20mg 
Bioperine 10mg

----------


## ray0414

> it has been 2 and a half weeks and i must say this product is amazing. i have gained 8 lbs of pure muscle, and have a perfect 8 pack now. my bench max went from 235 to 275. i have never felt any anger or have had any side effects. and trust me i am not someone to hype up a product either but id HIGHLY reccomend this product.


this is an over the counter product?

----------


## warchild

where can i get this stuff?

----------


## GusInc

> Thanks for your help but I'm not actually looking to take the product myself I'm looking into doing business with the company that makes it.


If you're gonna be selling their products also get their tt40 xtreme as stacking those gives excellent results... gained ~30lbs in 3 months and kept me coming back when I was cycling the stuff but it's expensive.

----------


## wakeskate22

anyone know where

----------


## Ljavy17

I have done both tren extreme and ( real Gear ) Masteron , Test and Winny. 
I can say that tren extreme gave me a lot more apetite and I lost a lot of water weight while I was on it. I ended up gainning nasty weight because of the increased apetite, Not good muscular weight. I also stacked it with AH89. 
The stuff is so damaging to your liver and cost so much money I say just do the real compounds and youll pay maybe the same and run a longer cycle for better results.

----------


## Cam09

> I have done both tren extreme and ( real Gear ) Masteron , Test and Winny. 
> I can say that tren extreme gave me a lot more apetite and I lost a lot of water weight while I was on it. I ended up gainning nasty weight because of the increased apetite, Not good muscular weight. I also stacked it with AH89. 
> The stuff is so damaging to your liver and cost so much money I say just do the real compounds and youll pay maybe the same and run a longer cycle for better results.


I have been on the tren 2 extreme from ssl and I have been hungrier than hell for some reason. I though it was in my head but is the tren apetite stimulating?

----------


## islandsaint808

tren xtreme sucks. i've used it. complete with a 4000 cal/day diet strict with much protein and carbs, i didn't notice any changes whatsoever. i would not recommend it to anyone. took two cycles of it before to test it out. everybody keeps saying it's such an amazing product but i think it's pure crap. Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione is pure crap and doesn't work at all

----------


## AlpaKennyOnE

Lotta buddies at the gym have taken tren xtreme and say they got good results and it seems so by looking at them.

I just started a cycle of tren xtreme and will let you know how it goes

----------


## Ljavy17

I think the product is bullshit, People get big because is has some hidden shit in it to make you hungrier, therefore you put on lbs. 
It Also has some diuretic in it to make you think its working and making you lose fat..
So In my opinion Key ingredients 
Diuretic (****s with your mind) + Apetite increase ( makes you put on weight) = Oh shit this works!!!

----------


## pepej90

> I think the product is bullshit, People get big because is has some hidden shit in it to make you hungrier, therefore you put on lbs. 
> It Also has some diuretic in it to make you think its working and making you lose fat..
> So In my opinion Key ingredients 
> Diuretic (****s with your mind) + Apetite increase ( makes you put on weight) = Oh shit this works!!!


Like I said bro, im not someone to hype things up. I have also taken p6 black which is a weaker version of this basically and wouldnt reccomend it to anyone. It does give you hunger but its because it burns fat. Its not a bull**** product because otherwise i wouldn't have these gains. Since on I have gained 14lbs but by choice, i can cut down if wanted and now max out at 315. And to make things clear i am taking Tren 2 Xtreme By SSL. And yes this is an over the counter product.

----------


## garythompson

> Like I said bro, im not someone to hype things up. I have also taken p6 black which is a weaker version of this basically and wouldnt reccomend it to anyone.


get ur posts up to 25 so I can send you a PM.

----------


## wakeskate22

is someone going to say where it can be bought?

----------


## anabol88

I tried SSL's Tren X-Treme and their Mass hardcore product (I stacked both). My conlusion is that it is some kind of diuretic and any "cutting up" effect or vascularity you experience from it is because it makes you piss out the last drop of water in your body. When I was on this stuff I would have to pee everytime I drank anything. I swear I would swallow the spit in my mouth and have to go pee... Freaking ridiculous.

----------


## allsop

I have tried tren xtreme about a few times. first time was a 4 week cycle alone and gained about 15 lbs. first day u take it you dont really feel anything, 2nd day you can kinda feel it kickin in but nothing too much really. by the 3rd day you are feeling it in the gym and is very nice till you end the cycle. but i do have to say from the 15 lbs i gained i kept about 9 lbs from it. 

the next cycle of tren xtreme i did, i stacked it with mass xtreme and gained about 20 lbs over that 4 week cycle. from those 20 lbs i retained a good 12 lbs. tren is very good but when you take it beyond your first cycle (2nd, 3rd and beyond cycle) it becomes all the more hard on your liver and you begin to sweat day and night and have bad headaches allday from when you wake up.

----------


## JLDS

The Tren must be manipulated with another steroid or it goes by own?

Example: Tren X, must be used with novaldex? 

Another question: With will i take a bulk cicle in june, can i take a four weeks cicle of Tren now?

Thanks.

----------

